# An adventure in Bosnia



## merlin (Aug 17, 2017)

Bosnia is the first country we have visited where we felt genuinely sad to leave, it's partly down to the amazing scenery and natural beauty of the place, but also the people who are the most friendly, warm and helpful we have ever come across, nothing was too much trouble. 
If you ever get the chance to visit a European country I would recommend Bosnia as a first choice, it has nature good food and an interesting history with many ancient sites.

Evidently the terrible war in the '90s meant that every Bosnian has experienced or has a connection to someone who died in that war. There are cemeteries everywhere with hundreds of tombstones with the date of death 1992/5, and ages from young children to 90 year olds. 
There are bombed and burnt out buildings in most of the towns supported by rusty scaffolding, but no money to rebuild or even demolish. Though this must perpetuate a wave of sadness in the population, life goes on and I guess healing will slowly come to pass. 

The climate is basically Mediterranean to continental with warm summers and cold winters in the north....

A couple of photos I took from our apartment bedroom window on the first morning in Sarajevo...












​


----------



## merlin (Aug 17, 2017)

This is the famous 16th century Latin Bridge in Sarajevo, where Archduke Franz Ferdinand was assassinated in 1914.

_Latin Bridge is an Ottoman bridge over the river Miljacka in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina. The northern end of the bridge was the site of the assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria by Gavrilo Princip in 1914, which resulted in World War I.






​_


----------



## merlin (Aug 17, 2017)

*Tekke in Blagaj*

We drove to this place while staying in Mostar in the south of Bosnia, it's in an amazing setting, built into the cliffs above the cave where the source of the river Buna pours from.... the whole area had a gentle spiritual atmosphere about it.......

www.blagajtekija.ba/

_Tekke on the Buna in Blagaj is an important monument of the early Ottoman period in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is a place where, by special ritual, the dervishes performed – and perform today – Zikr (praising God). 

The architectural ensemble of the Blagaj Tekke (a Sufi lodge) stands by the source of the Buna river, not far from the centre of Blagaj. The musafirhana (guest house) and türbe (mausoleum) are tucked into the natural surroundings, constituting a single entity with the cliffs, source of the Buna river and mills. The musafirhana of the Blagaj tekke and the türbe have been preserved to this day. The ensemble of the Blagaj Tekke was built very soon after Ottoman rule in was established in Herzegovina, in 1446.




















































Some of the staff





*
The interior.....Lisa my partner suitably dressed in the provided cover up wrap around skirt, jeans/pants are not allowed uncovered.*
















































​_


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2017)

merlin said:


> This is the famous 16th century Latin Bridge in Sarajevo, where Archduke Franz Ferdinand was assassinated in 1914.
> 
> _Latin Bridge is an Ottoman bridge over the river Miljacka in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina. The northern end of the bridge was the site of the assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria by Gavrilo Princip in 1914, which resulted in World War I.
> 
> ...



Hi Merlin,

Thanks for the beautiful pics of Bosnia.


----------



## merlin (Aug 17, 2017)

They are great red meat eaters most of it is virtually raw  



  The traditional dish is rolled minced meat in a bread and called Ćevapi we had it a couple of times, this one had a lovely sauce based on peppers I think.....

_Ćevapi 
Bosnian kebabs: small grilled meat sausages made of lamb and beef mix; served with onions, sour cream, ajvar and Bosnian pita bread (somun)





​_


----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks, Merlin. Very enjoyable viewing and reading.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2017)

Merlin mi amigo .... beautiful photos..we've seen before of course elsewhere but never tire of seeing ..


----------



## Katybug (Aug 20, 2017)

Your travels are places I have never imagined going, but your pix make me want to.  Again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

Great photos!


----------

